# Do you have any rare/different ailments that affect your cubing ability?



## AJ Blair (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, I have a rare skin disorder called Epidermolysis Bullosa Simplex, which causes my skin to blister easily from friction. This happens from something as easy as holding a pencil too long or walking in shoes (I wear slippers due to this). The blistering really can inhibit my cubing abilities by causing me to take regular week long breaks from it to let my hands heal. I was wondering if there are any others out there that have issues with cubing. Or if I'm alone...either way...we're all weird for cubing anyway!


----------



## Edward (Jul 29, 2010)

Well ya see, I got these small hands =/


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> Well ya see, I got these small hands =/



EPIC WIN!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 29, 2010)

Colorblind.
But with some color-scheme modifications, I've gotten over the main difficulties.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 29, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Colorblind.
> But with some color-scheme modifications, I've gotten over the main difficulties.



I've got a buddy who can't tell the difference between red and green. So when he's solving, he just looks at me and asks, "This is green right? Ok" then goes on with the solve


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 29, 2010)

AJ Blair said:


> Hi, I have a rare skin disorder called Epidermolysis Bullosa Simplex, which causes my skin to blister easily from friction. This happens from something as easy as holding a pencil too long or walking in shoes (I wear slippers due to this). The blistering really can inhibit my cubing abilities by causing me to take regular week long breaks from it to let my hands heal. I was wondering if there are any others out there that have issues with cubing. Or if I'm alone...either way...we're all weird for cubing anyway!



Wear gloves?


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 29, 2010)

I blister from the gloves....and I've tried...have you ever tried to cube with gloves? It sucks so bad! I average about 19...with gloves...*maybe* 26....


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 29, 2010)

There's one person who should be posting in here but I don't know if he wants to tell random people so I won't mention who it is, thus rendering this post unrelated.


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 29, 2010)

AJ Blair said:


> I blister from the gloves....and I've tried...have you ever tried to cube with gloves? It sucks so bad! I average about 19...with gloves...*maybe* 26....


Ah, thats really rough. Ever try computer cubes?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 29, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Colorblind.
> But with some color-scheme modifications, I've gotten over the main difficulties.



Did you know your avatar is black and white? jk


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 29, 2010)

Or try touch cube. Would be easier on your hands, me thinks.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 29, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Colorblind.
> ...



HA


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 29, 2010)

AJ Blair said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Colorblind.
> ...


I'm like this:
red/green/orange
orange/yellow
blue/purple
pink/grey
green/grey

replacing my orange side with black helps considerably.


----------



## theace (Jul 29, 2010)

Memory issues. Can't BLD...


----------



## SlapShot (Jul 29, 2010)

I have bursitis in both arms. I take an anti-inflamitory, but I still cube even though I have cut it back some in the past 4 years.


----------



## Weston (Jul 29, 2010)

I have chronic asian parent syndrome. My doctor said it will go away by the time im 18 though.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 29, 2010)

I have ADD. It's not that bad at all now that I'm older, but I always take my medication before a competition so I can concentrate perfectly, especially for blindsolving


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 29, 2010)

Weston said:


> I have chronic asian parent syndrome. My doctor said it will go away by the time im 18 though.



LOL how bad is it?


----------



## Dene (Jul 29, 2010)

I have no brain. It's a bit of a problem but I deal with it.


----------



## FruitSalad (Jul 29, 2010)

My thumb was "attacked" by a vacuum cleaner when i was 2, and the skin is deformed and i can't bend it straight up like my other one.
I don't think it slows me down though :|


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a hearing disability which doesn't really leave me at a disability for cubing.


----------



## Weston (Jul 29, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> I have a hearing disability which doesn't really leave me at a disability for cubing.


omg famous deaf rubiks


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Weston said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > I have a hearing disability which doesn't really leave me at a disability for cubing.
> ...



Lol, not completely deaf. But sure.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 29, 2010)

I bite the skin off my fingertips so when I OH I sometimes start bleeding. But that only really happened once.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 29, 2010)

Colour Blind. I'm Red/Green, and I once did a 4x4 solve, slammed it down, and my sister said, haha, it's not solved. I was like wtf? Then saw the Red and Green edges were switched (PLL parity).
When I focus I can tell them apart, and that's the reason I prefer a half bright colour scheme.
I used to have a really weird colour scheme, but it got too annoying, as I had to order stickers when I traded cubes and such. Also, trying other people's cubes was weird. I need some halfbright for 2x2 and big cubes :/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't see blue. usually replaced with purple, but I'm used to seeing gray opp of green


----------



## joey (Jul 29, 2010)

diabetes <_>


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 29, 2010)

Joey, are you lazy?


----------



## joey (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes said:


> Joey, are you lazy?



Yes, that too.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 29, 2010)

joey said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Joey, are you lazy?
> ...



Ouch


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 29, 2010)

I have Raynaud's, which is a significant problem when it comes to cubing in Winter or even on a mild day in Summer 

Simon fact of the day: before my WR, I poured hot water over my hands for a minute or so.


----------

